# OneNote, problème ouverture pdf, iPhone



## Galure (8 Mai 2017)

Hello,
J'utilise OneNote (V15.32) sur l'iPhone 6S (V10.3.1).
Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à ouvrir quelques fichiers .pdf inséré dans l'application OneNote, alors qu'avec mon tél. prof. Samsung A3, tous les fichiers s'ouvres.
Y a-'il une combine ?


----------

